# Crochet bolero pattern free plus more worth looking



## Grandmaknitstoo

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SPM7qOUMz00/T382r2UQkmI/AAAAAAAAB3w/Glq8SHEGgsM/s1600/1+Bolero.jpg


----------



## sand334

All I get is the picture, which is very pretty, but I get no pattern???


----------



## grannyknitter

Oh, I REALLY like this! Is there a pattern available?


----------



## Chrissy

Just the picture, no pattern?


----------



## galaxycraft

http://easy-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/06/crochet-bolero_25.html

It is charted only with schematic to put together.
Click on chart to enlarge.
Though can't enlarge schematic enough to be clear reading.
Not clickable--have to magnify.


----------



## kaixixang

I hope these will help blow up the pattern(s) enough.

I want to see how tiny I can go for table/alter cloths. I have the #10 Aunt Lydias...and Coats and Clark sewing cotton(s). Why not?


----------



## Ann Eales

thank you I have saved it for a future project.


----------



## LEE1313

Oh thanks. Now I see how it is put together.
Makes it clearer.
Very lacy and cute for the summer.
Linda


galaxycraft said:


> http://easy-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/06/crochet-bolero_25.html
> 
> It is charted only with schematic to put together.
> Click on chart to enlarge.
> Though can't enlarge schematic enough to be clear reading.
> Not clickable--have to magnify.


----------



## grannyknitter

Darn, I can't crochet well enough to read a schematic chart. Such a cute bolero....


----------



## Valanteen

Thank you!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

sand334 said:


> All I get is the picture, which is very pretty, but I get no pattern???


There is no pattern, you have to decifer the picture to make the motif and crochet them together as depicted in the diagram. and then make the border that is in the other picture all the way around. If you check you can find a key to intepret the chart.Just goggle it.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

galaxycraft said:


> http://easy-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/06/crochet-bolero_25.html
> 
> It is charted only with schematic to put together.
> Click on chart to enlarge.
> Though can't enlarge schematic enough to be clear reading.
> Not clickable--have to magnify.


Thanks for adding the right link. This is the one I intended to add.


----------



## Janeway

Can anyone decipher the pattern to put it into written or a charted pattern? I would love to make this for summer.


----------



## MaryCarter

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SPM7qOUMz00/T382r2UQkmI/AAAAAAAAB3w/Glq8SHEGgsM/s1600/1+Bolero.jpg


Do you know how many crochet squares make up this bolero?
It is very pretty, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## kaixixang

The below attachment should get you started. I'm from the U.S. and learned to read the symbol charts from Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines.


----------



## MaryCarter

kaixixang said:


> The below attachment should get you started. I'm from the U.S. and learned to read the symbol charts from Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines.


Thank you for that........it will be very helpful.


----------



## Janeway

Thanks but I would need the written or charted as ch. 6 slip into circle then . . . . Row 2, etc., then do chart with the # of chains or double crochets. 

Thanks as I crochet/knit for our local cancer center so, this would be pretty for those lovely ladies.


----------



## LilaV75

[No message]


----------

